# is this a Rhom?



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well.. i just got this piranha yesterday and it is way smaller than i expected it but its still skittish. I'll post more pics when he is used to his tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks like a rhom.....but might be sanchezi


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

BTW it is 5-6 inches.

oh yeah he also told me he got it from pedro as a gold diamond rhom. but yhis is my first rhom so i want to make sure if its worth what he said.

also does anyone know what rivers gold diamond rhoms come from? and what are other common names for them?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

btw i can probably get some more better pics tomorrow w/o flash and brighter lights.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

JuN_SpeK said:


> btw i can probably get some more better pics tomorrow w/o flash and brighter lights.


dont need brighter lights.

use the light you have avaliable. turn the flash off and over expose the image a little.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

from what that pic shows, he looks like a rhom.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

The shape is exactly the same as my GDR, but the color looks different. Could be the picture though...


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> The shape is exactly the same as my GDR, but the color looks different. Could be the picture though...


yeah its the picture the flash changes the color. looks much better with flourescent lights on. i have done alot of searches and most of the GDR's on this site looks like mines. thanks everyones.. for a minute there i was scared it was a compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom. 
BTW...there is no such fish as a gold diamond rhom. That means about as much as me calling my rhom a Bigheaded splitfinned rhom. The gold diamond part is only a description of your rhom...if he is gold colored, and has spangles, then he would fit that discription...if he doesnt then why would you even want to call him that? 
I see so many people saying "I have a 3" highbacked jet black rhom"....and when I look at the pictures Im thinking....wheres the high back and he still has his spots. Why in the world people describe their fish with terms that have nothing to do with there fish I will never understand. If you want to call your fish a jet black rhom...he should be jet black. If you want to call your fish a gold rhom...he should be gold colored. At least thats how I see it.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well. it looks much better than that in person. and the guy I got it from bought it from pedro and pedro listed him as a GDR so thats what i call it. thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My post was not really about your fish....just common names in general. If you feel your rhom is a gold diamond rhom they by all means call him that. I just think it is funny that rhoms are the only fish that get this distinction...with the small expection for the elusive black masked elongatus.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

oh sorry i meant wasn't yelling or else i wouldnt have apologized.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

JuN_SpeK said:


> oh i was yelling GG sorry if it seem mean. i respect your thoughts assman J/K thanks happy festivus everyone.


I didnt take any offence to your post


----------

